# Article: Tea & Coffee Festival, Southbank Centre Square, Friday 18 – Sunday 20 Novemb



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?214-Tea-Coffee-Festival


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Going to try and come down for this. Is anyone else from the forum going?


----------



## Tony Maloan (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tony Maloan (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic, thanks for the heads up! I'll definitely be going!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What day are people aiming to attend?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll be in London from Thursday to Sunday, so planning on checking it out all weekend


----------



## HottopMan (Sep 30, 2011)

It sounds great, I'll be there with the missus on Sunday.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I visited the event today and stayed for a few hours.

The tutored tea tasting with Jane Pettigrew and Tim from Postcard Teas was informative, with 5 teas tasted during their 1 hour talk.

We also watched the amateur latte art competition too, which saw 8 hopefuls battling it out for a chance to take away a trophy. The latte art event was run by Dark Fluid Coffee and Jeremy from Prufrock, with Paul from Kokoa Collection helping to pull shots. Each contestant steamed their own milk on Dark Fluid's refurbed KvdW Mirage, with foot pedal to activate the steam.

Some photos of the event are on my Flickr


----------



## HottopMan (Sep 30, 2011)

watched a roasting demonstration by Lawrence from Dark Fluid which was terrific. He even did a live roast with a Hottop machine. He says he's not a good front man but I thought he was very engaging. Overall the festival seemed light on Coffee related stands, which was disappointing, but still worth a visit.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/images/attach/jpg.gif

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Compared to last year there was less roasters/coffee suppliers and more food. Thankfully less cupcakes though!

With greater footfall and more publicity this time around, and a number of interested future smallholders coming to check out the festival I think we will see more coffee related stalls next time the event is held.


----------

